# TNT Potato and Chorizo Omelette



## Jeekinz (Jan 5, 2009)

I made this Sunday Potato And Chorizo Omelette Recipe | Food | Channel4.com

....and keeping with tradition, I did modify a couple things. 

For one, there should be a law that all omelettes have to have cheese.  I added a shredded blend from Sargento, but I think something with more "bite" like Gruyere would hold up against the chorizo better.  I chopped the rosemary and added it straight to the egg/cream mixture, par cooked the chorizo then sliced, used new red potatoes and slightly softened the shallot in a pan first.  Only tip I can add is to cut the potato and chorizo into 1/4" dice.  The pieces I made were a little too big to fold easily, but somehow I managed to do it.  lol  Since the potato would be smaller, you may be able to completely cook them right in a skillet without boiling first.  The parsley sauce was awesome with the other flavors.

Any other ideas for a cheese?  I might make them for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm not fond of omlettes, Jeekinz. I like my eggs fluffy, soft, scrambled.
But I do make a fry of chorizo, onions and potatoes and eggs on the side. Never thought to add a cheese.
Maybe oaxaca, or just grate some cotija on top, at the end.

This may have to be one of my dinners this week. I haven't had it in a while. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## QSis (Jan 5, 2009)

Manchego? Goat cheese?

Take a PICTURE?????  

Lee


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmm...good ideas so far.  It will probobly boil down to what my store carries.  lol

Sorry Lee, no pics this time.  I'll try though. ha


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 5, 2009)

I haven't had chorizo in a while, I may try this this week.  Thanks


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 5, 2009)

Yum. I think cotija on top or manchego inside would be really good. I made fried potatoes with chorizo for brunch for six of us on Sunday - parboiled the potatoes first, then fried them in a mix of butter and corn oil. I cooked the sliced chorizo separately, then drained it and folded it in. I served the potatoes with Chile-cheese squares (recipe follows) and home-made cinnamon rolls, strawberry limonada and mango juice. Got good reviews.

Chile-Cheese Squares

10 eggs, beaten
1/2 cup butter, melted
1/2 cup flour
2 tbsp. baking powder
2 cups cottage cheese
1 cup diced chiles (I used mostly poblanos and a few serranos)
3 cups shredded cheese (I used a mixture of cheddar and Oaxaca)

Beat together eggs, butter, flour, and baking powder. (I beat them for a few minutes)
Stir in remaining ingredients. 
Pour into well-greased 13x9-inch pan. 
Bake at 400 degrees for 15 minutes, then 350 degrees for 40 minutes. 
Cut into squares. Can be served hot or cold.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 5, 2009)

Dang Jeeks, I can't wait til my kids are bigger and I can actually play in my kitchen without it needing to be a cookie for the kids to eat it!!!! 

Until then, keep it up, I am cooking AWESOME stuff vicariously through you!


----------



## scoobagirl (Jan 5, 2009)

wow, thanks Jeeks and Karen for the great recipe ideas. These sound wonderful.


----------



## sattie (Jan 5, 2009)

I got some chorizo a while back and have not figured out what to do with it yet.  Yet another ingredient that I have not tried or cooked!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh, sattie, chorizo is heavenly stuff. Use it like you would any sausage...serve it with eggs, fry it with potatoes, slice it up and add it to rice, put it in a taco or a quesadilla...there are endless ways to use it. When we were eating our chorizo and potatoes on Sunday, I remarked to DH, "Chorizo is another good reason to move to Mexico!" We have so many types of chorizo here and we love it.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm making them for dinner tonight for my folks.  I'll try for the Manchego or Oaxaca if they're available.


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 6, 2009)

Those recipes sound really good.

I don't measure anything but here's my recipe:

Dice and fry potatoes and onions in a skiller with olive oil.
Scramble eggs and add to potato and onions.
Mix in chorozo, along with grated parmesan cheese and rose mary.
Mix all ingredients well in skillet and fry until done.

Delicious!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 6, 2009)

Lifesaver, I could eat that every day (well, as long as my arteries held up). Sounds delicious!


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 6, 2009)

The mixture is also good made as a burrito.

First when done drain well and plase desired amount of mixture on a warm flour tortilla and fold into burrito. Mmmm Good!


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, in looking at the original recipe in the initial post, it was a blend of Spanish and Italian.  It looked OK.

Personally, I would rather have a good Mexican _chorizo_, brown it up, remove it from the pan, cook some finely diced potatoes in the resulting sausage drippings, then some onions and mushrooms.  Add the sausage back to the pan, then pour in the scrambled egg mixture and make myself an omelette.  Once it's rolled onto my plate, top it with some _salsa verde_ and some _queso fresco_.

Karen, I am really envious of your ready access to many different kinds of _chorizo_.  I've tried a few of the locally-made bulk product in a couple _carnecerias_, and find that the white vinegar is just a little to strong for my taste.  I had a really good homemade _chorizo_ up in Michigan (of all places!) that used red wine vinegar in the sausage.  I need to get a copy of that recipe, and I'll start making my own _chorizo_ at home.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 9, 2009)

AllenOK said:
			
		

> Karen, I am really envious of your ready access to many different kinds of _chorizo_.



It is one of the real advantages of living here...who knew there were so many kinds? I ordered chorizo quesadillas in a restaurant the other day, and it was fresh ground chorizo, very savory and good. The supermarket I use is close to a resort area (Nuevo Vallarta) and so I often encounter confused "gringos" wandering around wondering what to buy and I try to help them if I can - hey, that was me a few years ago.  I was at the meat counter awhile back looking at all the kinds of chorizo, and two guys walked up behind me. One of them said "that stuff looks pretty good, but if we eat it, will it kill us?" I turned around and told them to look around them at all the very healthy looking Mexicans shopping and working there. "This is what THEY eat - you should have some too!" They bought some (I hoped they realized they had to cook it...)


----------

